# Problemi tradito vs traditore



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Ebbene noto che alcune storie di tradimento vogliono terminare con un rinconcigliamento delle due parti, solo che dopo si ha il problema del tradito che dappprima perde fiducia nell'altro e poi in se stesso e dall'altra il traditore che potrebbe ad un certo punto scassarsi le balle del comportamento del tradito ma che prova a fare di tutto pur di farsi perdonare e si sente impotente nel non riuscirci.
Dai, siamo un poco fantasiosi sul come rendere la cosa meno problematica? Anche con battute di spirito sia ben inteso!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Se colui che ha accoltellato non si rompesse le balle di far vedere di essere disarmato e accettasse che il ferito ha ancora dolori alla ferita sarebbe già un buon punto di partenza...


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Ok, partiamo con comprensione. Cosa penserebbe se il traditore dovesse guardarsi un tradimento in diretta senza poter dire nulla? Che cattiveria, ma credo che creerebbe comprensione del dolore oppure no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, partiamo con comprensione. Cosa penserebbe se il traditore dovesse guardarsi un tradimento in diretta senza poter dire nulla? Che cattiveria, ma credo che creerebbe comprensione del dolore oppure no?


No.
Il dolore più grande deriva dall'inganno nel sapere di essere stato sommerso di menzogne dalla persona di cui più si fidava... e non è restituibile.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene noto che alcune storie di tradimento vogliono terminare con un *rinconcigliamento* delle due parti, solo che dopo si ha il problema del tradito che dappprima perde fiducia nell'altro e poi in se stesso e dall'altra il traditore che potrebbe ad un certo punto scassarsi le balle del comportamento del tradito ma che prova a fare di tutto pur di farsi perdonare e si sente impotente nel non riuscirci.
> Dai, siamo un poco fantasiosi sul come rendere la cosa meno problematica? Anche con battute di spirito sia ben inteso!!!


 
se volevi la battuta di spirito:
di che si tratta?
una via di mezzo riconciliazione e rinc*gl*niment*?
più del secondo che della prima, comunque.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se colui che ha accoltellato non si rompesse le balle di far vedere di essere disarmato e accettasse che il ferito ha ancora dolori alla ferita sarebbe già un buon punto di partenza...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Il dolore più grande deriva dall'inganno nel sapere di essere stato sommerso di menzogne dalla persona di cui più si fidava... e non è restituibile.


 
e quoto il persa-pensiero


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Si è così, in effetti il tradimento è inganno, è menzogna ed è spalare merda indirettamente sul tradito. Si in quel momento il traditore non pensava al tradito sia ben inteso ma spiegatelo voi a chi poi ha incubi la notte dei due che se la sghignazzano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si è così, in effetti il tradimento è inganno, è menzogna ed è spalare merda indirettamente sul tradito. Si in quel momento il traditore non pensava al tradito sia ben inteso ma spiegatelo voi a chi poi ha incubi la notte dei due che se la sghignazzano?


Magari non sghignazzava con l'amante, ma sghignazzava del tradito che era ignaro di quanto si era divertito e di come interpreta ingenuamente come innocenti i segni del tradimento...


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Il dolore più grande deriva dall'inganno nel sapere di essere stato sommerso di menzogne dalla persona di cui più si fidava... e non è restituibile.


Verissimo... in più il tradiutore spesso é insofferente ai tempi di metabolizzazione del tradito. Come se la sofferenza e l'elaborazione del tradimento per lui fossero sempre una spada sulla testa, mentre é il modo più fisiologico di "digerire" il rospo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Allora i tempi del tradito sono molto lunghi rispetto a quello che un traditore può pensare nel  peggiore dei casi. Può passare 1 anno ele cose non si sono sistemate, possono pure passare anni per riaggiustare le cose comee devono andare, purtroppo chi tradisce deve rendersi conto che per un paio di orgasmi se vuole sistemare le cose si è giocato molto tempo della sua serenità.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2009)

*scusate l'OT*



danut ha detto:


> Allora i tempi del tradito sono molto lunghi rispetto a quello che un traditore può pensare nel peggiore dei casi. Può passare 1 anno ele cose non si sono sistemate, possono pure passare anni per riaggiustare le cose comee devono andare, purtroppo chi tradisce deve rendersi conto che per un paio di orgasmi se vuole sistemare le cose si è giocato molto tempo della sua serenità.


OT 
ma davvero credi ancora si tratti solo di un paio di orgasmi?
io ho tradito ma non ero innamorata.
secondo te perchè l'ho fatto?


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT
> ma davvero credi ancora si tratti solo di un paio di orgasmi?
> io ho tradito ma non ero innamorata.
> secondo te perchè l'ho fatto?


Ok, sarà una sfida interessante  ma dimmi tu una cosa, era necessario farsi farcire come un tacchino della feesta del ringraziamento per capire che non eri più innamorata oppure lo hai fatto perchè "volevi" farlo?
Sinceramente non hai pensato in quel momento che il tuo ragazzo fosse in difetto con te e che quella era una liberazione per quello  che non ti aveva dato? Non era orse una ripicca a certe cos che tu provavi e non avevi il coraggio di dire e non è stata una bella ripicca condita con orgasmi piuttosto che con lacrime? Sul dopo non ti dico nulla, di certo ti avrà fatto più male dopo che durante, anzi di certo ti sarai sentita sporca e vile di non essere capace di non essere stata capace di evitarlo, ma pensaci, sicura che non lo volessi?


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se volevi la battuta di spirito:
> di che si tratta?
> una via di mezzo riconciliazione e rinc*gl*niment*?
> più del secondo che della prima, comunque.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

ma quando hai tradito tu, perché l'hai fatto?


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene noto che alcune storie di tradimento vogliono terminare con un rinconcigliamento delle due parti, solo che dopo si ha il problema del tradito che dappprima perde fiducia nell'altro e poi in se stesso e dall'altra il traditore che potrebbe ad un certo punto scassarsi le balle del comportamento del tradito ma che prova a fare di tutto pur di farsi perdonare e si sente impotente nel non riuscirci.
> Dai, siamo un poco fantasiosi sul come rendere la cosa meno problematica? Anche con battute di spirito sia ben inteso!!!


*RICONCIGLIAMENTO*!!!???


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

Mk, io non ho mai tradito! Io sono sempre stato fedele alla mia linea di pensiero, tradire una persona sarebbe per prima cosa taridire me stesso, capisco tutto, ma per una scopata non ne vale la pena di non stimarsi più per nulla, no?
Non so, ma sono convinto che chi tradisca anche se si pente ma ne esce fuori non comprenda in pieno quello che succede dentro un tradito. Per me un traditore che si sciroppa il tradito ed il suo tntativo di perdonare dopo merita stima, perchè  per me comprende in pieno il dolore che c'è dietro a quella azione.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Ma che fava...


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che fava...


 quando si dice che una persona ama la leggerezza...


----------



## Old danut (15 Giugno 2009)

e se amasse la fava???


----------



## Old sperella (15 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> e se amasse la fava???


chi ?


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Ma reale ovviamente, ci nasconde la sua realtà!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> e se amasse la fava???


e anche fosse? a te cosa cambierebbe? tu rimarresti comunque di una pesantezza che manco il mercurio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












PS: e volevo farti notare che è tipico delle persone con pochissima fantasia e intelligenza apostrofare gli uomini come amanti della fava e la stessa cosa per le donne...da una mente matematica così eccelsa come la tua mi aspetto di meglio...anzi mi correggo, non me l'aspetto di meglio...da uno che scrive riconcigliamento che ci si può aspettare?


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

vedi, è altresì vero che le battute più ironiche le tengo al posto giusto al momento giusto, come stasera giocando a stecca. Però a  ben pensare, io sarò di una pesantezza bestiale, ma se un tempo non lo ero si vede che la vicenda tradimento alcune volte non è così leggera come si favoleggia.
La realtà che il tradimento per chi lo effettua e non vuole subire le conseguenze è un male da poco, per chi lo subisce può cambiare la vita, anche perchè non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Danut*

Danut.....ma ti guard intorno?Ma la osservi la gente di oggi?Secondo te siam circondati da persone di buon senso?Scrupolose?Oneste intelletualmente?rispettose?Io vedo sol egoisti,prevaricatori,opportunisti,arroganti,prepotenti,saccenti,persone senza scrupoli,gente che se ne frega del rispetto e tu a rivendicare i diritti del tradito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  D  anut purtroppo il mondo và dalla parte opposta.....qui il messaggio è che il traditore ha sempre i suoi buoni motivi.....i soliti luoghi comuni usati per dipingere il quadro nero...affinchè diventi veramente tutto nero e ci si possa confondere con gli altri e autoassolversi.....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danut.....ma ti guard intorno?Ma la osservi la gente di oggi?Secondo te siam circondati da persone di buon senso?Scrupolose?Oneste intelletualmente?rispettose?Io vedo sol egoisti,prevaricatori,opportunisti,arroganti,prepotenti,saccenti,persone senza scrupoli,gente che se ne frega del rispetto e tu a rivendicare i diritti del tradito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che cazzo stai a dì?
che palle che siete con queste barricate...non c'è un pirla qui dentro che non pensi che il tradimento sia una merdata. Sia fra chi lo ha subìto sia fra chi lo ha imposto. Si può discutere sui motivi, le ragioni e le conseguenze ma sulla connotazione negativa del tradimento siamo tutti d'accordo. Non capisco ...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Asu*

Asu non mi riferivo a te ne tantomeno al forum....!Mi riferisco ai messaggi veramente poco edificanti che passano in questa società malata...!!dove tutto è normali o quasi...dovo non ci si indegna più....chi vuoi che se ne freghi dei diritti del tradito?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *RICONCIGLIAMENTO*!!!???


 
no, hai letto male
*RINCONCIGLIAMENTO*!!!

non attribuire i tuoi errori a Danut!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Asu non mi riferivo a te ne tantomeno al forum....!Mi riferisco ai messaggi veramente poco edificanti che passano in questa società malata...!!dove tutto è normali o quasi...dovo non ci si indegna più....chi vuoi che se ne freghi dei diritti del tradito?


io non sono d'accordo. E distinguere sempre la società da noi non serve a niente.
Siamo noi la società .Di gente che ha valori, che crede ancora nelle regole, nell'impegno ce ne sono eccome.
Poi ci sono quelli che se la contano ma è un'altra storia.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Asu*

Ok....ma tu ne vedi tanta di gente che ragiona in questi termini?Io no!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....ma tu ne vedi tanta di gente che ragiona in questi termini?Io no!!!


io parlo spesso con persone che sono indignate come me. Vuol dire che ci sono no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è che si fa sempre caso al negativo e poco al positivo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedi, è altresì vero che *le battute più ironiche le tengo al posto giusto* al momento giusto, come stasera giocando a stecca. Però a ben pensare, *io sarò di una pesantezza bestiale, ma se un tempo non lo ero si vede che la vicenda tradimento alcune volte non è così leggera come si favoleggia.*
> La realtà che il tradimento per chi lo effettua e non vuole subire le conseguenze è un male da poco*, per chi lo subisce può cambiare la vita, anche perchè non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia*, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
> Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.



una, dico solo una, tanto per farci vedere che ne sei capace, ce la potresti far leggere? anche perché guarda che a conservarle rischi che vadano a male eh

guarda, pesantezza bestiale non rende assolutamente l'idea del tuo essere, della tua ripetitività, del tuo essere così insopportabilmente monotematico. un meteorite in grado di spazzare via il canada sarebbe comunque ben più leggero dei tuoi post.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo. E distinguere sempre la società da noi non serve a niente.
> Siamo noi la società .Di gente che ha valori, che crede ancora nelle regole, nell'impegno ce ne sono eccome.
> Poi ci sono quelli che se la contano ma è un'altra storia.


ecco ehm.... si, ce ne saranno ma si comprano per poco, dipende dal momento, non generalizzo ma ... ho i miei buon esempi


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedi, è altresì vero che le battute più ironiche le tengo al posto giusto al momento giusto, come stasera giocando a stecca. Però a ben pensare, *io sarò di una pesantezza bestiale, ma se un tempo non lo ero *si vede che la vicenda tradimento alcune volte non è così leggera come si favoleggia.
> La realtà che il tradimento per chi lo effettua e non vuole subire le conseguenze è un male da poco, per chi lo subisce può cambiare la vita, anche perchè non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
> Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.


 
si lo sei,
su questo non c'è dubbio alcuno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ed anche un cicinin ripetitivo
(che poi lo dici tu che non lo eri, ma da quel che racconti ...





 lo eri, lo eri, fidati)
smettere di pensare a com'eri e sei e cominciare a lavorarci? 



avete mica visto un paio di palle ghignanti?
sono le mie.
mi son cascate.





oscuro ha detto:


> Danut.....ma ti guard intorno?Ma la osservi la gente di oggi?Secondo te siam circondati da persone di buon senso?Scrupolose?Oneste intelletualmente?rispettose?Io vedo sol egoisti,prevaricatori,opportunisti,arroganti,prepotenti,saccenti,persone senza scrupoli,gente che se ne frega del rispetto e tu a rivendicare i diritti del tradito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oscur,
ma a te cos ti sta ben?
(ci so parlare anch'io come Cattivik!)

i traditor sò piezz' e mierd
(concord)
i tradit che se li tengon sò deboli e infami
(nn concord)
il sess da supermarket (credo sia un "PRENDO E MOLLO")
nn va ben

un uom con la tua profondità di sentiment
 - che se non ricord mal
sta con una, la tradisc, e per coerenz la moll
sta con un'altr, e la moll sol perch è uscit con un'altro senz che ci sia stat nient -
solo sess da supermarket può considerar


non sarai troppo occupato a vedere ciò che è marcio e da scartare?
non sarà una gran paura di mettersi in gioco?
tra te e Danut, fate una coppia da tagliarsi le vene se non si è più che solidi

certo è probabile che io non abbia capito niente
non per nulla sei oscuro!










toh!
eccole!
erano cadute proprio in basso!


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Si ma di traditori in psicoterapia? Ne tiriamo fuori uno?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si ma di traditori in psicoterapia? Ne tiriamo fuori uno?



miiii che peso che sei......
poi ti senti meglio??


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si ma di traditori in psicoterapia? Ne tiriamo fuori uno?


 
oltre a ripetitivo, monotematico e pesante come una parmigiana alle 2 di notte non leggi neanche cosa scrivono gli altri.
bocciato!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

brugola che figata il tuo avatar!!


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Allora  siamo daccordo che il trradimento è alla base o di un problema nel rapporto di coppia oppure un problema con se  stessi.
Nel primo caso si tratta di una vigliaccata semplice, il peso ddel rappporto va sul tradito e le colpe su di lui, forse è una gara a chi si tradisce prima, ma nel secondo mi chiedo perchè le carenze di una persona debbano essere pagate da un'altra persona. Vorrei capire quali stupidi motivi reali portano a tradire, perchè continuo a non credere che il problema di cooppa sia un motivo valido, penso che ci sia di più.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora siamo daccordo che il trradimento è alla base o di un problema nel rapporto di coppia oppure un problema con se stessi.
> Nel primo caso si tratta di una vigliaccata semplice, il peso ddel rappporto va sul tradito e le colpe su di lui, forse è una gara a chi si tradisce prima, ma nel secondo mi chiedo perchè le carenze di una persona debbano essere pagate da un'altra persona. Vorrei capire quali stupidi motivi reali portano a tradire, perchè continuo a non credere che il problema di cooppa sia un motivo valido, *penso che ci sia di più*.


ipotesi.
potrebbe esserci un smerigliamento di gonadi arrossate , unito ad un'orchite riguardante anche lo scroto.
in soldoni: fracassare i coglioni non aiuta il rapporto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*........*



danut ha detto:


> Si ma di traditori in psicoterapia? Ne tiriamo fuori uno?


Presente. Ovviamente parti per capire una certa cosa e scopri ben altro .... E se avevi un minimo di certezza nella tua vita, poi perdi pure quella. ma almeno capisci, o speri di capire, chi cazzo sei e che cazzo vuoi.
Domanda da un milione di euro: e poi riesci a cambiare in meglio?

risposta: secondo me manco sicché, perché per me chi nasce tondo non muore quadro. ma magari qualche pulsione per te negativa la domini.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Presente. Ovviamente parti per capire una certa cosa e scopri ben altro .... E se avevi un minimo di certezza nella tua vita, poi perdi pure quella. ma almeno capisci, o speri di capire, chi cazzo sei e che cazzo vuoi.
> Domanda da un milione di euro: e poi riesci a cambiare in meglio?
> 
> risposta: secondo me manco sicché, *perché per me chi nasce tondo non muore quadro.* ma magari qualche pulsione per te negativa la domini.


sto giusto facendo la rpova del 9, e torna tutto ... si cambia molto .... ma non del tutto, la base è sempre quelle

il miglioramento è possibile ma non scontato


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Presente. Ovviamente parti per capire una certa cosa e scopri ben altro .... E se avevi un minimo di certezza nella tua vita, poi perdi pure quella. ma almeno capisci, o speri di capire, chi cazzo sei e che cazzo vuoi.
> *Domanda da un milione di euro: e poi riesci a cambiare in meglio?*
> 
> risposta: secondo me manco sicché, perché per me chi nasce tondo non muore quadro. ma magari qualche pulsione per te negativa la domini.


 Mi sa che a volte si cambia in peggio...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Presente. Ovviamente parti per capire una certa cosa e scopri ben altro .... E se avevi un minimo di certezza nella tua vita, poi perdi pure quella. ma almeno capisci, o speri di capire, chi cazzo sei e che cazzo vuoi.
> Domanda da un milione di euro: *e poi riesci a cambiare in meglio?*
> 
> risposta: secondo me manco sicché, perché per me chi nasce tondo non muore quadro. ma magari qualche pulsione per te negativa la domini.


Sei un'ottimista.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, sarà una sfida interessante ma dimmi tu una cosa, era necessario farsi farcire come un tacchino della feesta del ringraziamento per capire che non eri più innamorata oppure lo hai fatto perchè "volevi" farlo?
> Sinceramente non hai pensato in quel momento che il tuo ragazzo fosse in difetto con te e che quella era una liberazione per quello che non ti aveva dato? Non era orse una ripicca a certe cos che tu provavi e non avevi il coraggio di dire e non è stata una bella ripicca condita con orgasmi piuttosto che con lacrime? Sul dopo non ti dico nulla, di certo ti avrà fatto più male dopo che durante, anzi di certo ti sarai sentita sporca e vile di non essere capace di non essere stata capace di evitarlo, ma pensaci, sicura che non lo volessi?


 Innanzitutto l'ho fatto perchè volevo e NON per ripicca!!!
Lui non c'entrava granchè nel tradimento e il tradimento mi ha fatto POI capire che era finito l'amore, per questo era più importante quello che volevo io rispetto al pericolo di fargli del male.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Si ecco...infatti non hai capito proprio nulla di Oscuro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci mancherebbe...che vuoi farci....le famiglie del mulino bianco non esistono più...per cui danut è pesante perchè colpito e indignato....viva la frivolezza e la superficialità....viva la poca trasparenza...così mal comune mezzo gaudio....se non esistono le persone pulite siam tutti autorizzati a sentirci più meglio con noi stessi...!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

Che poi quando siam impegnati e ci attrae un altro basterebbe capirlo PRIMA invece che POI.....mi sembra un equazione logica....!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi quando siam impegnati e ci attrae un altro basterebbe capirlo PRIMA invece che POI.....mi sembra un equazione logica....!!


 a dirlo è facile....


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Facile?Bò...sarà che per me è normale..... da single mi son fatto gli stracavoli miei....spesso esagerando pure.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Quando mi è accaduto di incontrare una persona che ritenevo speciale....ho incominciato una storia....sarò strano io...ma quando son emotivamente preso....le altre donne per me son asessuate..magari ammettendo la loro avvenenza?Credo sia fisiologico....nè facile ne difficile....!Poi se si iniziano storie sbagliate o inquinate....bè è normale....finisca con corna o altro....!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facile?Bò...sarà che per me è normale..... da single mi son fatto gli stracavoli miei....spesso esagerando pure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non avevi tradito e lasciato.............. DOPO?!?!?!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

Certo...a 23 anni....e ti assicuro è stata dura....!!Però riconosco che all'epoca ero decisamente immaturo emotivamente....ho fatto un errore...poi non ripetuto...per cui credo di poter parlare.....!Ho mandato in fumo una storia di 5 anni...nonostante lei fosse disposta a perdonare....invece mi son fatto il mio purgatorio....fra sofferenza e sensi di colpa....!!Mi son sentito una ver merda.....non mi riconoscevo....poi ho capito che bisogna far i conti con la propria anima nera.......cercando di non coinvolgere altri....se possibile...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...a 23 anni....e ti assicuro è stata dura....!!Però riconosco che all'epoca ero decisamente immaturo emotivamente....ho fatto un errore...poi non ripetuto...per cui credo di poter parlare.....!Ho mandato in fumo una storia di 5 anni...nonostante lei fosse disposta a perdonare....invece mi son fatto il mio purgatorio....fra sofferenza e sensi di colpa....!!Mi son sentito una ver merda.....non mi riconoscevo....poi ho capito che bisogna far i conti con la propria anima nera.......cercando di non coinvolgere altri....se possibile...!!


va bè, dai, adesso però sposati così fra un due anni ci potrai dare anche lezioni di matrimonio.
per ora hai un debito formativo.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ecco...infatti non hai capito proprio nulla di Oscuro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e invece esistono
e a volte il fatto di essere "pulite" come dici tu non le fa sentire autorizzate a sputare su tutte le altre.
sono buonista?
non credo


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Guarda ho il problema opposto a dire il vero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !Mi chiedo:Con tutti i disastri che ho combinato....mi risulta esser difficilmente credibile anche nel virtuale....a volte mi chiedo anche se sarò in grade di esser padre...un buon padre...mi accontenterei di esser un padre giusto.....!!Lezioni io?no....nenche quello....ogni matrimonio,ogni unione fa storia a se Anna e tu ne sei più consapevole di me....!Provo solo,e mi sia consentito,un leggero fastidio per chi vuole convincerci che tanto va tutto così......insomma dire che si drogano in tanti non significa che sia giusto farlo....!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Amore*

Chissà perchè ma ho la sensazione opposta....!Le persone"sporche"si sentono autorizzate a denigrare quelle pulite o ha trovarci del marcio per sentirsi meglio con loro stesse...non convieni pure tu?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ho il problema opposto a dire il vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione solo su una cosa: troppi si sposano per sbaglio dopo di chè tutti gli altri errori non sono che una conseguenza del primo


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Bè di questo son accanito sostenitore...si SPOSANO PER ERRORE...errore indotto dall'inesperienza,dall'immaturità emotiva,dall'insicurezza...da tanti fattori adolescenziali.....a volte si sposano perchè lo fanno tutti....!!!Però quì dentro ho imparato una cosa:Non posso giudicare dove ci son figli....perchè è tutta un'altra storia....!!


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto l'ho fatto perchè volevo e NON per ripicca!!!
> Lui non c'entrava granchè nel tradimento e il tradimento mi ha fatto POI capire che era finito l'amore, per questo era più importante quello che volevo io rispetto al pericolo di fargli del male.


Quindi hai seguito una tua pulsione sessuale pur sapendo che avresti potuto far male a qualcuno. Questo ti ha fatto comprendere di non amare più. 
Quindi se io fossi un uomo di merda e con il tempo inziassi a piccchiare la donna con cui sto sarebbe un buon modo per comprendere che io non la amo più no? 
la cosa è semplice, provi interesse per altri uomini o donne? Fermati e pensa, forse qualcosa non va!


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, io non ho mai tradito!


Ok ok, scusa, mi sembrava di ricordare che fosse successo... ho sbagliato, sorry.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
> Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.


Ce ne sono, ce ne sono...


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

E quanti traditori pentiti di quello che hanno fatto? Io penso che molti che hanno lasciato in questo modo comunque lo rifarebbero. In ogni cosa c'è un limite, quando si supera risuperarlo è sempre difficile, ma sempre meno della prima.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E quanti traditori pentiti di quello che hanno fatto? Io penso che* molti che hanno lasciato in questo modo comunque lo rifarebbero*. In ogni cosa c'è un limite, quando si supera risuperarlo è sempre difficile, ma sempre meno della prima.


Sì. Danut la tua ex non chiederà mai perdono, guarda che ci sono tradimenti che esulano dalla semplice scopata eh... prova a chiederti quali fossero le tue di mancanze. E non rispondermi come sempre che sei perfetto...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Quindi hai seguito una tua pulsione sessuale pur sapendo che avresti potuto far male a qualcuno. Questo ti ha fatto comprendere di non amare più.
> Quindi se io fossi un uomo di merda e con il tempo inziassi a piccchiare la donna con cui sto sarebbe un buon modo per comprendere che io non la amo più no?
> la cosa è semplice, provi interesse per altri uomini o donne? Fermati e pensa, forse qualcosa non va!


 non saprei da che parte iniziare per risponderti ma suppogno che basti dire che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire....


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì. Danut la tua ex non chiederà mai perdono, guarda che ci sono tradimenti che esulano dalla semplice scopata eh... prova a chiederti quali fossero le tue di mancanze. E non rispondermi come sempre che sei perfetto...


Le ho avute con la prima, con questa le uniche mancanze  che ho avuto sono state l'essere stato presente nella sua vita nonostante i 430 km di distanza, di averla sempre lasciato la libertà di fare quello che voleva, di uscire con le amiche mentre comprendo che una visione come la mia porta al tradimento. Una donna mi sa che non voglia libertà, non vuole attenzioni, ma in un certo senso abbbia bisogno di faticare in tutto e non avere appagamento in quasi nulla.
Errori  questa volta, non ce ne furono da parte mia, e nemmeno da parte sua, se non la sua profonda immaturità.


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande, non troppe persone hanno capacità di pensare alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni a cosa voglioni dire prima di farle, non temere, non è una colpa, è semplicemente una limitazione che moltissime persone hanno e non vogliono ammettere. C'è chi è più ddritto e c'è chi è più storto, null'altro, c'è chi impara solo sbagliando e c'è chi non imparfa nonostante gli errori, c'è chi non ha biisogno di sbagliare per capire di stare per inziare una gran puttanata.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, non troppe persone hanno capacità di pensare alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni a cosa voglioni dire prima di farle,* non temere, non è una colpa, è semplicemente una limitazione* che moltissime persone hanno e non vogliono ammettere. C'è chi è più ddritto e c'è chi è più storto, null'altro, c'è chi impara solo sbagliando e c'è chi non imparfa nonostante gli errori, c'è chi non ha biisogno di sbagliare per capire di stare per inziare una gran puttanata.








 grazie, meno male che mi conforti tu!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Le ho avute con la prima, con questa le uniche mancanze  che ho avuto sono state l'essere stato presente nella sua vita nonostante i 430 km di distanza, di averla sempre lasciato la libertà di fare quello che voleva, di uscire con le amiche mentre comprendo che una visione come la mia porta al tradimento. Una donna mi sa che non voglia libertà, non vuole attenzioni, ma in un certo senso abbbia bisogno di faticare in tutto e non avere appagamento in quasi nulla.
> Errori  questa volta, non ce ne furono da parte mia, e nemmeno da parte sua, se non la sua profonda immaturità.


essere soffocanti


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Grande, non troppe persone hanno capacità di pensare alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni a cosa voglioni dire prima di farle, non temere, non è una colpa, è semplicemente una limitazione che moltissime persone hanno e non vogliono ammettere. C'è chi è più ddritto e c'è chi è più storto, null'altro, c'è chi impara solo sbagliando e c'è chi non imparfa nonostante gli errori, c'è chi non ha biisogno di sbagliare per capire di stare per inziare una gran puttanata.


paternalistici


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedi, è altresì vero che le battute più ironiche le tengo al posto giusto al momento giusto, come stasera giocando a stecca. Però a ben pensare, io sarò di una pesantezza bestiale, ma se un tempo non lo ero si vede che la vicenda tradimento alcune volte non è così leggera come si favoleggia.
> La realtà che il tradimento per chi lo effettua e non vuole subire le conseguenze è un male da poco, per chi lo subisce può cambiare la vita, anche perchè non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
> Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.


pesanti, ripetitivi e monotematici
l'hanno già detto?
boriosi?
didascalici (tipo quando le spiegavi che non doveva tradirti)?
farciti di ovvietà?


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Bhe, 430 km di distanza non ti rendono poi tanto soffocante visto che le telefonate le faceva lei. Non ti rende essere molto soffocante sentirsi dire "dai vieni qualche giorno prima" e quando ero la "dai parti qualche giorno dopo", ovviamente quando tutto andava bene, cioè nel Gennaio 2008, io sono stato tradito nel Febbraio 2008.
Errori? Si, ascoltare una donna e non andarmi a bere la birretta con le mie amiche, perchè in effetti io sono pieno di amiche per la tristezza di una donna che sta con me., ma credevo fosse rispetto il mio, invece che grande errore feci.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Ok ok*

Ok ok....Danut sarà tutto ciò da voi descritto....e ci potrebbe anche stare....ognuno il suo carattere ci mancherebbe....quindi pesante,rompi...paternalista....allora perchè non lasciarlo?Semplice ci si lascia e si cerca una persona giovoale,superficiale,immatura...però ci si lascia....!!!!!Invece no!!Mi tengo il paternalista...intanto mi guardo in giro....mi trovo una bella rete D'APPOGGIO......e via...!!!!!Orsù....Danut avrà forse un carattere particolare...ma non autorizza certe le donne che l'accompagnano...a girar senza mutande.....


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ecco...infatti non hai capito proprio nulla di Oscuro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oscuro la leggerezza non è sinonimo di frivolezza e superficialità...sennò non è leggerezza, ma è, appunto frivolezza e superficialità. ti piacciono le persone leggere, oscuro?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ok....Danut sarà tutto ciò da voi descritto....e ci potrebbe anche stare....ognuno il suo carattere ci mancherebbe....quindi pesante,rompi...paternalista....allora perchè non lasciarlo?Semplice ci si lascia e si cerca una persona giovoale,superficiale,immatura...però ci si lascia....!!!!!Invece no!!Mi tengo il paternalista...intanto mi guardo in giro....mi trovo una bella rete D'APPOGGIO......e via...!!!!!Orsù....Danut avrà forse un carattere particolare...ma non autorizza certe le donne che l'accompagnano...a girar senza mutande.....


 e 2!!!!!! gioviale per te fa rima con superficiale e immatura? ma come sei messo?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*reale*

Son messo bene....gioviale era riferito alla natura diversa che sembra aver danut.....che sembra decisamente tenebroso!Forse sarebbe interessante confrontarsi sulla sostanza che sulle sfumature non credi?Facciamoci a capire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anut avrà un carattere di merda....forse....questo autorizzerebbe la patner di turno a darsi al sollazzo?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son messo bene....gioviale era riferito alla natura diversa che sembra aver danut.....che sembra decisamente tenebroso!Forse sarebbe interessante confrontarsi sulla sostanza che sulle sfumature non credi?Facciamoci a capire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che domande fai? certo che no! ma questo credo proprio che nessuno l'abbia mai scritto da nessuna parte da quando danut è qui...non so da cosa lo hai dedotto ma sei fuori strada....e sinceramente essere leggeri (che è il contrario di essere pesanti) considerarlo come superficialità e frivolezza non è decisamente una sfumatura e qui parlo come parlavo prima in generale e non riferito a danut....


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Reale*

Leggiti bene i post di amore mio...poi vediamo chi è fuori strada..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!Senti reale ma non è che danut ti sta un pò sull.....non perchè mi dai quest'impressione...!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Reale*

A me piacciono le persone limpide....profonde nella loro leggerezza....!!!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggiti bene i post di amore mio...poi vediamo chi è fuori strada.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 minchia ma che siamo all'asilo? forse tu cambi il tuo atteggiamento e le tue risposte in base alla simpatia, io no di certo...io rispondo nelle discussioni secondo il mio vissuto e la mia sensibilità, indipendentemente da chi mi sta davanti....


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacciono le persone limpide....profonde nella loro leggerezza....!!!


hai scritto persona leggere frivola e superficiale, hai accomunato le cose....difficilmente una persona leggera e superficiale al tempo stesso può essere profonda come hai appena scritto, almeno non in questo universo...deciditi quindi.......


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

*amoremio*

siccome non ho voglia di rileggermi tutto saresti così gentile di rispondere a questa domanda:"credi che danut si sia meritato il tradimento perchè è (o pare che lo sia) un uomo pesante?"
Grazie


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di rileggermi tutto saresti così gentile di rispondere a questa domanda:"credi che danut si sia meritato il tradimento perchè è (o pare che lo sia) un uomo pesante?"
> Grazie


guarda che se ho dato questa impressione è stato involontario
io, nella posizione in cui sono, non posso certo giustificare il tradimento.
MAI

considero però alcune cose

Danut non caverà sangue da una rapa e finirà di scassarsi il futuro: per quante cose gli si possa dire continua a girare sempre sugli stessi argomenti, finito il giro ricomincia

che la ragazza si sia comportata da schifo non ci piove, ma a questo punto rimuginarci serve?
meditare vendette, spesso autolesionistiche?

poi che lui sia pesante paternalistico e tutto il resto è sacrosanto
non lo dico solo io, ma anche fosse non credo sia un'opinione priva di fondamento

personalmente trovo peculiare che in corso di rapporto ci si debba premurare di far saper che il tradimento non va bene
questo ed altre cose che ha raccontato mi portano a pensare che non fosse 'na gioia manco prima

lei avrebbe senz'altro dovuto lasciarlo prima di tradirlo ma
la ragazza aveva 21 anni e l'ha lasciato dopo 3 giorni
non ne aveva 40 con 8 figli ed ha portato avanti la relazione per 4 anni prima che il marito lo scoprisse da solo
se permetti, non è la stessa cosa e persino Oscuro giustifica un suo tradimento giovanile con l'immaturità

se vogliamo dirla tutta a me dell'infamità di questa ragazza immatura mi interessa di sponda
e come dissi a Danut tempo fa è lui che sta conferendole un potere assurdo su di lui
(ma fa parte di quei discorsi che, come ha detto un altro forumista, lui sembra non riuscire a leggere)


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei avrebbe senz'altro dovuto lasciarlo prima di tradirlo ma
> la ragazza aveva 21 anni e l'ha lasciato dopo 3 giorni
> non ne aveva 40 con 8 figli ed ha portato avanti la relazione per 4 anni prima che il marito lo scoprisse da solo
> se permetti, non è la stessa cosa e persino Oscuro giustifica un suo tradimento giovanile con l'immaturità
> ...


 
Brava


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che se ho dato questa impressione è stato involontario
> io, nella posizione in cui sono, non posso certo giustificare il tradimento.
> MAI
> 
> ...


 tutto questo già lo sapevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*ergo:"oscuro sei fuori strada" 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

Grazie amoremio...


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Lei dopo 3 giorni voleva lasciarmi, ma mica me lo ha detto subito...mi ha detto "ho dei dubbi" e mi ha tenuto 2 settimane ad aspettarla mentre lei mi prendeva per il sedere. lei in quei 3 giorni è uscita per ben 3 volte con il tizio e la cosa bella è che lei mai si è cercata in giro qualcuno, su msn questo le ha proposto di fare sesso e lei subito senza averlo mai visto ci è stata ed in effetti poi ammise che non era nemmeno il suo tipo visto che era tanto piccolotto da poter stare dentro di me, almeno io non sono un mezzo uomo (oppure hobbit?).
Io non le dissi in corso di rapporto di non tradirmi, lo dissi quando ci siamo messi insieme visto che lei era ben conoscia che uscivo da un altro tradimento ed io ero stato chiaro, se provi affetto per me ti prego di lasciarmi e non tradirmi.
vedete io sono il caso su 100 che finisce male dopo aver amato sinceramente e scopre un tradimento, forse non era meglio per lei che alla morte di suo nonno non mi dicesse nulla così non potevo scoprire neppure nulla? O meglio non poteva cancellare tutte le prove almeno?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> su msn questo le ha proposto di fare sesso e lei subito senza averlo mai visto ci è stata ed in effetti poi ammise che non era nemmeno il suo tipo visto


Danut ma avevate problemi di sesso?


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Mk, una delle cose che ho scoperto nella mia vita che in quello sono bravo e la cosa mi fa alquanto schifo. Era lei che aveva problemi se per questo ed era convinta fosse colpa mia, ha scoperto poi che era solo un suo problema mentale.


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Mk, una delle cose che ho scoperto nella mia vita che in quello sono bravo e la cosa mi fa alquanto schifo*. Era lei che aveva problemi se per questo ed era convinta fosse colpa mia, ha scoperto poi che era solo un suo problema mentale.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, una delle cose che ho scoperto nella mia vita che in quello sono bravo e la cosa mi fa alquanto schifo. *Era lei che aveva problemi se per questo ed era convinta fosse colpa mia, ha scoperto poi che era solo un suo problema mentale*.


Intendevo proprio questo Danut. Se lei aveva un problema e stavate in coppia avrebbe dovuto essere il VOSTRO problema, non trovi?

ps guarda che per le donne il sesso passa soprattutto attraverso la testa... beh anche per qualche uomo...


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

reale, purtroppo sono stato per 5 anni con una ninfomane...diciamo che o c''ero o ci sarebbe stato un'altro posso credere. Così si imparano molte ma molte cose.


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> reale, purtroppo sono stato per 5 anni con una ninfomane...diciamo che o c''ero o ci sarebbe stato un'altro posso credere. Così si imparano molte ma molte cose.


 mi viene da ridere per l'alquanto schifo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












guarda, ti rispondo perchè sinceramente ho da perdere tempo e credo che tu stia cercando (con scarso rendimento) di prendermi/ci in giro....sei credibile quanto una moneta da 5 euro...


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Intendevo proprio questo Danut. Se lei aveva un problema e stavate in coppia avrebbe dovuto essere il VOSTRO problema, non trovi?
> 
> ps guarda che per le donne il sesso passa soprattutto attraverso la testa... beh anche per qualche uomo...


Mk, io le avevo parlato 1000 volte e peer me era importante la cosa, perchè sapevo che se si fosse liberata di certe piccole inibizioni avrebbe vissuto la sua sessualità meglio. lei era  testarda, non ascoltava mai nulla perchè aveva paura di fare la figura della *******, bella vita, alla fine andando con l'altro ha scoperto che le ha fatto schifo ed un uomo più grande di lei in vena di consigli le disse...le stesse cose  che dicevo io.
Ovviamente quando Daniele parla è sempre un presuntuoso arrogante, ma quando lo dicono gli altri tutto vale, peccato che a me importasse per davvero la sua felicità, in tutti i suoi aspetti.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> reale, purtroppo sono stato per 5 anni con una ninfomane...diciamo che o c''ero o ci sarebbe stato un'altro posso credere. Così si imparano molte ma molte cose.


Mi spieghi cos'è una ninfomane secondo te?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, io le avevo parlato 1000 volte e peer me era importante la cosa, perchè sapevo che se si fosse liberata di certe piccole inibizioni avrebbe vissuto la sua sessualità meglio. lei era testarda, non ascoltava mai nulla perchè aveva paura di fare la figura della *******, bella vita, alla fine andando con l'altro ha scoperto che le ha fatto schifo ed un uomo più grande di lei in vena di consigli le disse...le stesse cose che dicevo io.
> Ovviamente quando Daniele parla è sempre un presuntuoso arrogante, ma quando lo dicono gli altri tutto vale, peccato che a me importasse per davvero la sua felicità, in tutti i suoi aspetti.


Sei stato il suo primo fidanzato?


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Mk, per te una voolta al giorno basta? ecco per lei no! Diciamo che mi sono passato dai 20 anni ai 25 tra mattinate o pomeriggi e serate in quel modo, che potrà piacere a qualcuno, ma troppo in questo modo mi ha reso molto più amante delle atmosfere e delle sensazioni.


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sei stato il suo primo fidanzato?


Si


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Mk, per te una voolta al giorno basta? ecco per lei no! Diciamo che mi sono passato dai 20 anni ai 25 tra mattinate o pomeriggi e serate in quel modo, che potrà piacere a qualcuno, ma troppo in questo modo mi ha reso molto più amante delle atmosfere e delle sensazioni.


No. Sarò mica pure io...? Azz...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps Dan ti saluto, sorry ma i doveri mi chiamano, buona continuazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> vedi, è altresì vero che le battute più ironiche le tengo al posto giusto al momento giusto, come stasera giocando a stecca. Però a ben pensare, io sarò di una pesantezza bestiale, ma se un tempo non lo ero si vede che la vicenda tradimento alcune volte non è così leggera come si favoleggia.
> La realtà che il tradimento per chi lo effettua e non vuole subire le conseguenze è un male da poco, per chi lo subisce può cambiare la vita, anche perchè non ho sentito molto spesso di traditori in psicterapia, mentre ne ho sentiti molti di traditi in tale situazione.
> Per l'appunto chi ha tradito è mai andato a fare psicoterapia? Perchè se qualcuno lo ha fatto sarei curioso davvero.


 Ma come potrebbe!!!???
Se tante volte si tradisce per negare di aver bisogno di una psicoterapia...!!!


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Quindi il traditore si fa la sua psicoterapia nelle lenzuola (se gli va bene) con lo stronzo/a di turno e quindi comprende il mondo, mentre il tradito paga la bellezza di 70 euro o anche più a seduta per chissà quanto tempo per sapere di averlo preso in quel posto da un rapporto che era meglio non si facesse mai?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Quindi il traditore si fa la sua psicoterapia nelle lenzuola (se gli va bene) con lo stronzo/a di turno e quindi comprende il mondo, mentre il tradito paga la bellezza di 70 euro o anche più a seduta per chissà quanto tempo per sapere di averlo preso in quel posto da un rapporto che era meglio non si facesse mai?


 SI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tutto questo già lo sapevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è stato un piacere


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Minchia allora devo tradire anche io per risparmiare no???


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Minchia allora devo tradire anche io per risparmiare no???


 mi pare la giusta deduzione..vaja con dios!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come potrebbe!!!???
> Se tante volte si tradisce per negare di aver bisogno di una psicoterapia...!!!





danut ha detto:


> Quindi il traditore si fa la sua psicoterapia nelle lenzuola (se gli va bene) con lo stronzo/a di turno e quindi comprende il mondo, mentre il tradito paga la bellezza di 70 euro o anche più a seduta per chissà quanto tempo per sapere di averlo preso in quel posto da un rapporto che era meglio non si facesse mai?


 E chi ha detto che comprende qualcosa?
Però se banalizzi ogni cosa che viene scritta perdi occasioni di vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

per me danut ce sta a coglionà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me danut ce sta a coglionà


 L'ho sospettato anch'io.

Ma mi è capitato anche nella vita di domandarmi se certe persone c'erano o ci facevano ...c'erano c'erano...


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me danut ce sta a coglionà


 di' giuro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> di' giuro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


giuro


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro


come sei servizievole a volte.....una trombatina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























non ti preoccupare, non sentirai niente....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*pic indolor*



reale ha detto:


> come sei servizievole a volte.....una trombatina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già fatto??


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già fatto??


 ti ho sporcato?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti ho sporcato?





















ma non mi hai attaccato nulla!!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non mi hai attaccato nulla!!


 porc....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












riproviamo?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> porc.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io spero tu abbia compreso..per me ci bannano


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io spero tu abbia compreso..per me ci bannano


 dici? 
ma qual'è il problema? internet è pieno di virus!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io spero tu abbia compreso..per me ci bannano


 Lo sospetto anch'io... consiglio ripensamenti rapidi...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dici?
> ma qual'è il problema? internet è pieno di virus!


dai!!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

siccome non ho capito una mazza, cosa devo cancellare esattamente?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> siccome non ho capito una mazza, cosa devo cancellare esattamente?


faccio presente che ha cominciato lui!!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti ho sporcato?


questa è disgustosa!
mi meraviglierei di voi se non sapessi che è una citazione
ma disgustosa lo stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa è disgustosa!
> mi meraviglierei di voi se non sapessi che è una citazione
> ma disgustosa lo stesso


giusto.
propongo una bannatina per quel ricottaro di reale


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa è disgustosa!
> mi meraviglierei di voi se non sapessi che è una citazione
> ma disgustosa lo stesso


 devo andare dietro la lavagna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












chi mi presta dei ceci?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> devo andare dietro la lavagna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io!!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io!!


anche un involtino primavera, grazie!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche un involtino primavera, grazie!




















  p  erò poi risporchi di nuovo se ci sginocchi sopra


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> devo andare dietro la lavagna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per te?
giusto!
baccalà coi ceci! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













meno male che mi fate ridere


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per te?
> giusto!
> baccalà coi ceci!
> 
> ...


 perchè, hai mai avuto un dubbio che il motivo della citazione e altro fosse diverso dal farsi due sane risate?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  erò poi risporchi di nuovo se ci sginocchi sopra


 no, la tortura ulteriore è mangiarlo....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, la tortura ulteriore è mangiarlo....


non dico cosa darei adesso per un involtino perchè sono una signora


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dico cosa darei adesso per un involtino perchè sono una signora


 cooro a prendertelo!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cooro a prendertelo!


per tre becchi pure un abbonamento in palestra!!


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per tre becchi pure un abbonamento in palestra!!




















avevo dimenticato di dirlo...adesso sono anche in perfetta forma....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> avevo dimenticato di dirlo...adesso sono anche in perfetta forma....


bastardo!!


----------



## Old danut (17 Giugno 2009)

Ovvio che chi tradisce non capisce una mazza ddei suoi problemi, anzi si convince di averli compresi, ma la realtà nuda e crudas che avrebbe bisogno di uno psicoterapeuta per capire chei cazzo ha fatto.
Frasi come "il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che non l'amavo/a" oppure "mi sentivo trascurato/a" sono scusanti, la realtà è che ...si potrebbe anche parlare e se si finisce nelle lenzuola di un'altro/a  ci sarà un segno di debolezza dentro tali persone, un qualcosa di irrisolto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*reale*

No non siam all'asilo per il tuo atteggiamento con Danut sembra propio qullo del"professorino"con l'alunno impertinente....!Il punto è che faccio molta fatica a capire chi è l'alunno...e chi il professorino...!!


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No non siam all'asilo per il tuo atteggiamento con Danut sembra propio qullo del"professorino"con l'alunno impertinente....!Il punto è che faccio molta fatica a capire chi è l'alunno...e chi il professorino...!!


gli altri dicono la loro e fanno i professorini, mentre tu parli e spargi perle di saggezza (questo è quello che credi tu) a piene mani...fammi il piacere và e cerca di evitare di giudicare il comportamento degli altri perchè oltre quello non sai fare quando non hai argomenti...anche un po' triste devo dire...


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Ok, adesso veniamo a vedere come deve comportarsi un traditore davanti ad un tradito che ha scoperto  tutto!  Dite la vostra se c'è qualcosa da fare e come o se deve ignorarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, adesso veniamo a vedere come deve comportarsi un traditore davanti ad un tradito che ha scoperto tutto! Dite la vostra se c'è qualcosa da fare e come o se deve ignorarlo.


 Come ci si comporta dopo (e durante) fa la differenza...non esiste un manuale.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ok, adesso veniamo a vedere come deve comportarsi un traditore davanti ad un tradito che ha scoperto  tutto!  Dite la vostra se c'è qualcosa da fare e come o se deve ignorarlo.


ognuno a modo suo


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Io sono stato per 2 giorni consolato e poi gentilmente ignorato. Sapete per spronarmi a dare il meglio di me! Secondo me la differrenza ttra traditore e traditore sta nel gestire la cosa dopo.


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io sono stato per 2 giorni consolato e poi gentilmente *ignorato*. Sapete per spronarmi a dare il meglio di me! Secondo me la differrenza ttra traditore e traditore sta nel gestire la cosa dopo.


 e non sei contento?


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e non sei contento?


No, perchè essere solo alla morte di mio padre, tradito da tutti i famigliari fu uno shock unico, rivederlo a distanza di 20 anni la cosa mi ha fatto ripiombare nei problemi di allora e ci misi 8 anni per metabolizzare tutto.
Purtroppo chi tradisce pretende che il tradito dovrà avere un certo comportamento, una cosa che invece mi sento di dire che chi tradisce non può pretendere alcun comportamento preventivato da chi è tradito, a volte la roulette russa va bene e a volte male e parte il colpo.


----------



## Old reale (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, perchè essere solo alla morte di mio padre, tradito da tutti i famigliari fu uno shock unico, rivederlo a distanza di 20 anni la cosa mi ha fatto ripiombare nei problemi di allora e ci misi 8 anni per metabolizzare tutto.
> Purtroppo chi tradisce pretende che il tradito dovrà avere un certo comportamento, una cosa che invece mi sento di dire che chi tradisce non può pretendere alcun comportamento preventivato da chi è tradito, a volte la roulette russa va bene e a volte male e parte il colpo.


 ah! ma io pensavo qui nel forum....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> No, perchè essere solo alla morte di mio padre, tradito da tutti i famigliari fu uno shock unico, rivederlo a distanza di 20 anni la cosa mi ha fatto ripiombare nei problemi di allora e ci misi 8 anni per metabolizzare tutto.
> Purtroppo chi tradisce pretende che il tradito dovrà avere un certo comportamento, una cosa che invece mi sento di dire che chi tradisce non può pretendere alcun comportamento preventivato da chi è tradito, a volte la roulette russa va bene e a volte male e parte il colpo.


 Adesso ci metterai meno se smetterai di concentrare la tua angoscia su questa situazione per evitare l'altra.
Ricorda che i traumi infantili costituiscono ostacoli insormomtabili perché così vissuti quando sono avvenuti, ma ora hai tutte le risorse per superarli. Non farti guidare dalla paura del bambino che eri.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso ci metterai meno se smetterai di concentrare la tua angoscia su questa situazione per evitare l'altra.
> Ricorda che i traumi infantili costituiscono ostacoli insormomtabili perché così vissuti quando sono avvenuti, ma ora hai tutte le risorse per superarli. Non farti guidare dalla paura del bambino che eri.


 Volevo dirgliela anch'io questa cosa.
Credo anche che Danut quand'era bambino si sia sentito responsabile per la morte del padre.
Ma questo ragazzo non ascolta nessuno, sembra quasi che provi piacere a crogiolarsi nel suo dolore.
E pensare che potrebbe liberarsi abbastanza facilmente di questo problema con la terapia breve.
Durante un corso di PNL ho assistito ad una regressione in cui lo psicologo ha portato un compagno di corso al momento dell'istallazione del trauma. Quest'uomo ha rivissuto il trauma ma questa volta aveva a disposizione le risorse di un adulto e sapeva come affrontarlo.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quest'uomo ha rivissuto il trauma ma questa volta *aveva a disposizione le risorse di un adulto* e sapeva come affrontarlo.


A questo dovrebbe portarlo la terapia...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Ebbene noto che alcune storie di tradimento vogliono terminare con un rinconcigliamento delle due parti, solo che dopo si ha il problema del tradito che dappprima perde fiducia nell'altro e poi in se stesso e dall'altra il traditore che potrebbe ad un certo punto scassarsi le balle del comportamento del tradito ma che prova a fare di tutto pur di farsi perdonare e si sente impotente nel non riuscirci.
> Dai, siamo un poco fantasiosi sul come rendere la cosa meno problematica? Anche con battute di spirito sia ben inteso!!!


 x questo sono dell'idea che se bisogna vivere nel dubbio e nell'angoscia perenne e' meglio lasciar perdere del tutto.....


----------

